# Community > Resource Library >  POL67E  nz police form

## seano

Can anyone put me in the right direction to obtain a "POL67E" Form from NZ police ,im kinda going around in circles  :36 1 5:  keep geeting passed  "POLS43A" forms ...
Electronic option would be mint save me doing anymore driving around town on wild goose chase lol
Sean

----------


## mikee

> Can anyone put me in the right direction to obtain a "POL67E" Form from NZ police ,im kinda going around in circles  keep geeting passed  "POLS43A" forms ...
> Electronic option would be mint save me doing anymore driving around town on wild goose chase lol
> Sean


http://www.police.govt.nz/service/fi...pplication.pdf

----------


## seano

> http://www.police.govt.nz/service/fi...pplication.pdf


Cheers but that a "POL67J" ..  im after the  "POL67E" form .... 
please help spock you're our only chance  :Grin:

----------


## von tempsky fan

Il get the missus to get one tomorrow, shes on the front desk at the moment. Will send copy to you.

----------


## seano

> Il get the missus to get one tomorrow, shes on the front desk at the moment. Will send copy to you.


Thank you very much in advance ... will stop me pulling my hair out lol ... not that I have much to pull ..............
Cheers
Sean

----------


## seano

> Thank you very much in advance ... will stop me pulling my hair out lol ... not that I have much to pull ..............
> Cheers
> Sean


Sorted  .. Cheers  :Thumbsup:

----------

